# ? on which CO2 system to use



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm getting ready to start a 20g tank which will be my first planted tank. I don't have the money to spend on a pressurized CO2 system right now.Would one of these CO2 system work for right now? I'll have a total of 56w of light(2Coralife Freshwater T-5 lights 28w each).
Red Sea Turbo CO2 Bio-System
Hagen CO2 Natural Plant System.

If one of these would work is one better than the other. Should I use Seachem Excel with one of them also.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Get the Hagen ladder. Use your own juice bottle.


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the response. For the DIY CO2, I found these links.

DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium, and http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/14453-diy-co2-guide-with-pictures-and.html.
The DIY systems don't look too difficult. I'll give it a try. Is the gas seperator recommended to have also. Are there any suggestions or tips you would recommend. With the DIY CO2 would I still need to use Seachem Excel also?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, you should get the gas separator in case any of the yeast bottles explode". It'll prevent yeast from getting into your tank. 

You could dose Excel too, but if you have a good amount of CO2, you could skip out on the Excel.


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

How common are the explossions with the DIY systems? Is there a good/easy way to prevent them.

Thanks


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've never had a bottle explode, not even close. I don't understand how people can get their bottles to explode unless they do something stupid like try to turn it off or clog it up with something. These bottles are designed to take high pressure (if you're using a soda bottle). Just don't try to turn off or slow the flow of CO2 and make sure they can't get clogged (I've never had yeast mixture get up into the tube, I think this may just be people overfilling their mixture or using far too much yeast).


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm assuming them it's not bad running it in the tank 24/7 even when the lights are off. I thought it was bad running co2 when the lights are off. With a diy system though I guess you don't have a choice.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nope, it's not bad. With pressurized, you can have a solenoid to control the flow of CO2 and have it turn off at night. Plants don't use CO2 at night, so any CO2 is wasted. It's not bad, it's just not used.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Im using those 2 co2 system on my 20 Gallon long right now


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Use something with thick plastic, like a juice bottle or a half-gallon Gatorade bottle, to minimize risk of explosion.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Please make sure you use a yeast strainer/gas separator if you hook up your on system, I made the mistake of not using one when I added a DIY system on to my 10 gallon tank and my tank was loaded with crud, it was all over my plants, subtrate and glass, I thought it was some type of new algea that I'd never heard about. It took me a good while to get it all out of my tank too! So please make sure you add one if your going to go the DIY CO2 route.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I am creating my own DIY system as well, and decided to put the bottles in a 5 gallon bucket under the tank... then I drilled a hole in the lid for the tube... this way if the bottles explode it should cause less damage and the liquid would stay in the 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll definitely make sure I put a gas separator on it.

mkeevil - putting the bottles in a 5g bucket sounds like a good idea. I could just hear my wife now if it did explode for some reason and sent yeast and sugar all over the living room.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

*co2 INFO*

DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

How long do the DIY systems last. I'm mean how often do you have to change out the yeast mixture. I found this recipe on a forum here. Is this correct? What type of yeast should be used?

1. Add 2 cups Sugar
2. Fill the container with water up to 3/4 way. 
3. Add 1/4 teaspoon yeast
4. Add 1/4 teaspoon baking soda (optional)
5. Put the cap on and twist it on tight.

Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine lasts about 2 to 3 weeks. You can search for the Jell-O method. It lasts about 3-4 weeks for me, with constant, but lower CO2 prodcution rates.


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

I remember seeing a sight with the jello method. Wasn't quite sure what the jello was for. What size silicone tubing should I use? I've got a few differant sizes.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Jello locks up the sugar in the gelatin "matrix" so that the yeast can't get to all of it in a short period of time...that's why it lasts longer. The sugar is released more slowly.

And don't use silicone tubing it leaks ~6% of the CO2 per foot of tubing. 1/8" ID should be OK. Get some Clippard tubing, or I have some I could sell you too.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

zeone03 said:


> How long do the DIY systems last. I'm mean how often do you have to change out the yeast mixture. I found this recipe on a forum here. Is this correct? What type of yeast should be used?
> 1. Add 2 cups Sugar
> 2. Fill the container with water up to 3/4 way.
> 3. Add 1/4 teaspoon yeast
> ...


For the best results use either Brewer's yeast or a cannibalistic champagne yeast from a wine making store. The reason is these yeasts are much hardier than baking yeasts and therefore stand up to the alcohol environment, resulting from the fermentation process, better than the baking yeasts


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

Once the co2 levels drop significally is it ok to open the 2 liter to put a new batch in to have a consistant level of co2 or do you have to wait until it completely stops producing co2.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

zeone03 said:


> Once the co2 levels drop significally is it ok to open the 2 liter to put a new batch in to have a consistant level of co2 or do you have to wait until it completely stops producing co2.


Sure, you can open it at any time. Low volume of CO2 is quite harmless. A lot of folks start a second reactor several days before the first runs out of gas (pun intended). The intent being to keep the level of CO2 in the tank relatively constant.
Cheers;


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

ok I think I got the co2 figured out. I can't wait to start. Just waiting on the eco-complete and ferts I ordered Fri. It feels like christmas in Nov. Here are the plants I thought about getting.

dwarf hairgrass
moneywort
rotala indica
ludwigia needleleaf
ludwigia repens
didiplis
anubias nana
java fern

how is this list of plants, do/don't. The next hardest thing will be the aquascaping. I can't image getting my tank to look like some of them that I've seen on here.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

zeone03 said:


> ok I think I got the co2 figured out. I can't wait to start. Just waiting on the eco-complete and ferts I ordered Fri. It feels like christmas in Nov. Here are the plants I thought about getting.
> 
> dwarf hairgrass
> moneywort
> ...


It's been two months for me, and I'm still learning how to grow plants...patience is key. Too bad I'm so impatient! :frusty:


----------



## zeone03 (Oct 25, 2006)

I know what you mean. Anyone got a fully planted tank they could ship to me without splashing any water out  Oh wait no, that would take all the fun out of creating it myself.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I have to be doing something wrong here, I made the mad scientists brew a day ago, and have yet to see any results, I checked for leaks and Notta. I dumped the entire brew down the drain and started all over again, and got another pack a Fletchmans yeast. expiry date of 2008. did that this morning prior to work, figuring by the time I get home something should be happening, heck 8 hrs and no reaction????

I guess Chemistry is not my cup of yeast LOL I even went as far as sterilization of everything, boiled the water, Diluted the sugar, let it cool to 110 F, then mixed a 1/4 up of 105 F water with a 1/4 tsp of yeast , stirred w/fork, let it sit awhile and poured it in. now I am at 12 hrs and I see some bubble forming on the surface nothing to brag about, but we will see in the morning,

Any Mad scientists got some more mad suggestions? This the plants are growing with my orbit, but not as fast as my friend the Algae Monster


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

How much sugar did you use? I think it's ~2 cups of sugar, 1/4 tsp yeast, and enough water to fill it to the top. Try 1/4 tsp of baking soda too.

Mine is already producing bubbles, and I did it about 3 hours ago.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

epicfish said:


> How much sugar did you use? I think it's ~2 cups of sugar, 1/4 tsp yeast, and enough water to fill it to the top. Try 1/4 tsp of baking soda too.
> 
> Mine is already producing bubbles, and I did it about 3 hours ago.


2 cups sugar 2 cups water, did not try the Baking soda, guess I have to dump the solution and start over? or top off what I have in there already?


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I topped off the water, interestingly enough,I got some bubbles going in the gas separator, 1 bubble/sec. stir the bottles and i get 3 to 4/sec. Makes me believe it is bad yeast or the temp is to cool for the reaction to take place consistently.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

The room temps have ALOT to do with how productive and steady a DIY mixture produces the bubbles. I had problems in the winter months. I found that Champagne yeast (purchased at a Home Brewing Beer store) worked much, MUCH, better especially at cooler temperatures; it also lasted far longer. The small packs ran about $1 each but well worth the extra cost.

One other thing, I never filled my jugs all the way to the top but would leave 2 - 3" of air space. Also, be sure the cap is on tight and there is no leak where your tubing enters the cap. Even in the warmer months a new mixture usually took 12 - 24hrs to really swing into action.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> The room temps have ALOT to do with how productive and steady a DIY mixture produces the bubbles. I had problems in the winter months. I found that Champagne yeast (purchased at a Home Brewing Beer store) worked much, MUCH, better especially at cooler temperatures; it also lasted far longer. The small packs ran about $1 each but well worth the extra cost.


My Tank Room is at 78 F the DIY Generator actually is up off the floor on a corner stand that hold my TV, next to the tank, when there's nothing on the boob tube, watch the Fish 

One would figure now at 18hrs and counting I would have more than One buble every 4 seconds, got to be bad yeast


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Try to let the yeast settle, dump out about a cup of water, and then add very warm water. See if it helps


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I was watching the reaction fairly constantly Last evening. I started to see 1 bubble/1.5 to 2 seconds, then 1/sec. It started to increase as the early evening wore on. maxed at 4 bubbles/sec.

Anyway I did the soapy water trick, at 4/sec one would think the gas would push into the power reactor. Nope, I had a leaker in the safety Tee, got rid of it, and Bang A very fine mist started to come out in the reactor, Boy was I happy  

When The Tank Lights come on I will post a Picture of how fine the mist is in the reactor. Happy Thanksgiving to all, and Thank you for posting so many wonderful Ideas and helpful articles....


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

Was tickled so much by what was transpiring I thought I would Share a 20 second AVI of it, which can be found here Video of Reactor in action - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------

